
Is Rust Used Safely by Software Developers? - kahlonel
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iOBXVOAbpdY
======
kahlonel
Related paper:
[https://arxiv.org/pdf/2007.00752.pdf](https://arxiv.org/pdf/2007.00752.pdf)

